# I need help finding the perfect cage please



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey could some one please show me or tell me a website of a hedgehog cage please! And i would really love it if someone showed pics of their cages so I could get a feel of what I should get.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

There are a bunch of useful threads in the "Housing and Accessories" section of the forum. These are a few:

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&start=0

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71&start=0

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=55

Just for future reference, reading the stickies in the various forum sections, and using the search bar at the top right of the page, can help to answer a lot of questions!


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

ok thanks sorry i am new @ this :/


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

That's okay! Everyone was new at this at one point or another.


----------



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

I had the same problem also. I went on to Youtube and typed in hedgehog cages for some inspiration and c=I clicked on this one that says HEDGEHOG CARE- ANNIE'S CAGE. Her cage is soooooo amazing and she gives you links to everything that you need. She uses C&C cages ( coroplasts and cubes)
Hope that helped!


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

what is and where can u get c&c?


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

like this http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Black ... -4/5005199


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes those are the right shelving units.

My girls both have custom C&C cages with a shelving unit attached with zipties for the openable lid. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=100

I recently bought this cage for my new boy Oakley, though and I love it!!

http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/default.aspx?maincatid=27&subcat=4&submenu=0&catid=142

It costs from $40-$60 depending on where you buy it from and comes with the bottom, the sides, the lid, and the cage divider with ramp which lets you portion off a separate litter/wheel area. I will post pictures on the cage examples thread soon!

The only thing is that because it's so open you either need 2 150W ceramic heat emitters (like I have) or to insulate the sidings yourself with plastic sheets (I will probably do this in the winter time). Also the sides are a little low, but becasue Oakley's so small they are high enough for him and he can't get over them to climb. However if your hedgie is bigger you might need to make the sides higher with some coroplast.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

what do u think abt this cages http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/cages.htm


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

lulu4au said:


> what do u think abt this cages http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/cages.htm


They are awful.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

lulu4au said:


> what do u think abt this cages http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/cages.htm


Agreed with HedgeMom.

The second level and ramp look like a hedgehog could very easily fall off of both and the bottom part isn't high enough so your hedgehog could climb the wire sides.

Plus the metal bottom part looks cold!


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

ok jw


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking at Hedgehogs By Vickie's cages make me cringe- I swear something inside me dies every time I imagine what unfortunate hedgies those must be to live in them.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Looking at Hedgehogs By Vickie's cages make me cringe- I swear something inside me dies every time I imagine what unfortunate hedgies those must be to live in them.


I can completely relate on that note, unfortunately. Sad how some people just don't gave a care as to how their "loved furry [or in this case quilly] members of the family" live and don't give them the proper space to live in. 

edit: typed to fast. spelling/grammar


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

ok i was just wondering cuz since u know abt me ending up w/2 instead of just 1 so i want 2 get Fabio the boy a better cage since he is in the fish tank the old owner gave me. i dont know where 2 buy c&c


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

If you can't find the stuff for a C&C cage, there are plenty of decent cages that you can buy from a regular pet store. Here are a couple:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753281 This one is an alright size, but if you can afford something larger, I'd go with this one:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753290 It's the one I use. You can even alter it so the whole front can open up.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

http://planethedgehog.com/100_0902.JPG this one is 190 dollars


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks thats what i am going 2 go get and i have another question, what wheel and what size wheel should i get? i try 2 look @ ppls cages but so many ppl have different options


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

If you can afford it, Larry sells fantastic wheels, which you can read about here: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844

If you'd rather go with a commercial pet store wheel, the two most popular are the flying saucer: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3155602
and the comfort wheel: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753360

If you buy a pet store wheel, make sure to get the largest size.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

thank u : )


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

lulu4au said:


> http://planethedgehog.com/100_0902.JPG this one is 190 dollars


You could build that cage and get the supplies for about a third of what they are asking for it. That's an insane price for what you are getting.

I notice in most of your posts you use computer text. Please try to write normally. For those of us who don't use computer speak, reading it is extremely annoying.


----------



## odiakkoh (Apr 14, 2010)

lulu4au said:


> http://planethedgehog.com/100_0902.JPG this one is 190 dollars


They only give you 12 grids. You can get 16 grids for $15 at Bed, Bath and Beyond.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, what poor uneducated people must fall for that and actually pay that much...

Yep, I bet it would cost no more than $50 to put that all together.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

oops I am so sorry Nancy.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just seen the cage and I was shocked how much they were trying to sell that for. You could by a one lvl ferret nation for that price and fully stock it for 190. It's good you posted first so that you know because I feel sorry for all the people that didn't and paid that much for something that could be put together for 50 dollars.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

well i am so glad i posted it and didn't buy it first! lol


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

So i just got this 70 dollars cage plus a igloo for 63 dollars! Is there an ok cage for Fabio?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... =Small+Pet


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, that is a good cage. You might need to weave something through the bars though so he doesn't climb up and break a leg/get stuck. You also might want to modify the top so you can get the wheel or your hedgie out easily- Nancy has some great instructions for how to do that.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

The top of my cage opens up so I can get the wheel out that way. Today I need to go find a better wheel since I heard the Flying Saucer Wheel is not a good wheel for him.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh and when you mean weave something through the bars do you mean over the whole cage or just on the sides? Also Nancy could you tell me how to go about this and what material should I use?


----------



## odiakkoh (Apr 14, 2010)

lulu4au said:


> The top of my cage opens up so I can get the wheel out that way. Today I need to go find a better wheel since I heard the Flying Saucer Wheel is not a good wheel for him.


Where did you hear that? It seems the general consensus of this forum is that they're fine.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

The flying saucer is a fine wheel to use. The only concern that is ever brought up is that the angle of running (because they tend to cross their legs over when they run on them) may cause some joint and mobility issues in the future. Of course, these wheels have not been around long enough for anyone to know for sure. A lot of people of here do use them. If you are worried about joint issues and your cage is large enough you can leave the flying saucer in, but also pick up an upright wheel like a comfort wheel. That way your hedgehog has a choice of which to run on. Just make sure you secure the comfort wheel to the side of your cage.

Personally, I think they are both a major pain in the butt to clean, because of the ridges. If you want to go ahead and invest in a wheel, I would look into buying one of the custom wheels from people on here. Larry makes a great one, and there are others too who have posted in the "for sale" section.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

Someone on a differnt forum told me that, not any one on this one. But he does like that wheel so I may just leave it in there and buy one from Larry. I have heard nothing but good things about his wheels.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Think the one thing I read from another site about the flying saucer was problems if the hog's toe nails were too long, not sure if it was tripping or stubbing their little toes on the ridges, but of course that wasn't from this site. I do remember when I first came here thinking "well all these guys seem to do fine with them". But of course regular nail trimming which you're suppose to do solves that problem, but then again people like who had my Vera Lee before neglected things like that, her back nails were literally a quarter inch long.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

I do clip his toe nails when i give him a foot bath. I like to keep them short (but not too short) so when he crawls all over me which he loves to I don't get scratches. But he does fine on the wheel plus it is easy to clean. But how can I make the cage where he won't crawl on the bars?


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01642.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01643.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01644.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01644.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01646.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01653.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01668.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr19 ... C01669.jpg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Fabio's new bedding looks wonderful with his blue cage and igloo.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great new setup!


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks : ) I hope its big enough for him


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

oh and thank you so much Nancy! You do amazing work! Also thank you larry for the wheel : )


----------

